# Limitation to Guest Postings



## Blakidebill (Jul 22, 2007)

I think all guests should be limited to say 100 postings. If they should want to make a posting after that they should be required to join TUG. For all the valuable information they gather they should be happy to fork over the membership fee. JMO


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 22, 2007)

Guests don't get the sightings or the reviews.  Those two are the best reasons to join TUG.     I love the reviews.  We have been able to request specific units for our exchanges because we knew where the best units were located.


----------



## Makai Guy (Jul 22, 2007)

Bill Rogers, TUG's original founder and owner, intended that guests would always be able to post here, although specific sections could be reserved for Member access.

TUG is now in Brian Rogers' (Bill's son's) hands, and he has continued this policy.


----------



## sfwilshire (Jul 22, 2007)

I don't have a problem with guests posting as much as they like, though I tend to stop answering their questions so much after a while if they are still listed as guests.

It has bothered me a bit to see so many last minute rentals advertised from certain guests, but I've never brought it up since TUGgers might benefit from taking the rentals. It does seem if one were making money time after time by using TUG they could fork over the small membership fee.

JMHO.

Sheila


----------



## The Conch Man (Jul 23, 2007)

Guess some of the members here on Tug don't like us as bein 

*"Guest's"* ~~  Appears to me there is a little negative attitude 

among us ~~


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 23, 2007)

Guests will always be welcome to participate on the BBS at no charge.


----------



## sfwilshire (Jul 23, 2007)

The Conch Man said:


> Guess some of the members here on Tug don't like us as bein
> 
> *"Guest's"* ~~  Appears to me there is a little negative attitude
> 
> among us ~~



No real big negative attitude from me. More curiousity about why you wouldn't want to help support a site that you clearly feel is at least somewhat useful with the modest membership fee. 

I know there are some folks with financial problems that would find it a burden, but they wouldn't be your typical timeshare owner for the most part.

Sheila


----------



## geekette (Jul 23, 2007)

Speaking only for myself, I have never paid for internet content and never will.  Has nothing really to do with this actual site, it's a personal thing.  Doesn't bother me to not see reviews and sightings.  Why would it bother anyone that I choose to not 'buy' those items?

I think I've been around long enuf to have helped plenty of people, just as I've become more educated from those that were here before me.  Does this not count for anything?

Limiting a person to 100 posts limits their contributions significantly.  All members can feel free to ignore my posts.  I'm ok with that.  If the day comes when guests are booted, I'll be ok with that too.  There are other places to go.  But I won't be intimidated into ponying up $15.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 23, 2007)

Geekette, don't be offended.    I don't care whether people use this site for free.  I was trying to say that those two benefits are worth the price for joining.  I love the reviews and also enjoy writing my own, then I get my membership for free.  

So it is up to you whether you join or not.


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Jul 23, 2007)

im mainly interested in the "other interval" forum. im starting to contribute in some other regular threads when i notice them now (like right now) but if i was not allowed to do so, it would be no loss to me.

maybe restricting "starting threads" in TS forums is something that could be considered? that kind of thing is tossed around on FT a lot, but i doubt it will ever happen because there is the occasional person who joins to post a great deal, or that kind of thing. that doesnt seem to apply as much here though.. just a thought.


----------



## JLB (Jul 23, 2007)

That's cute.

About 20000 more posts, where you are offering to help others for free, and you will have caught up with me.  

So, let's see, when you visit Branson, should I not invite you to the Margaritaville Dock, to take a ride on the BTSRN, or to join me on the golf course, for the really-special-met-me-on-TUG rate!?!   




Blakidebill said:


> I think all guests should be limited to say 100 postings. If they should want to make a posting after that they should be required to join TUG. For all the valuable information they gather they should be happy to fork over the membership fee. JMO


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Jul 23, 2007)

JLB said:


> That's cute.
> 
> About 20000 more posts, where you are offering to help others for free, and you will have caught up with me.
> 
> So, let's see, when you visit Branson, should I not invite you to the Margaritaville Dock, to take a ride on the BTSRN, or to join me on the golf course, for the really-special-met-me-on-TUG rate!?!



nice one


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 23, 2007)

*Better Terminology Might Help.*

Shucks, TUG-BBS "guests" are no such thing -- they're regular, signed-up members of TUG-BBS. 

Folks who pay the nominal fee to join TUG still have to go through the same TUG-BBS sign-up process as the "guests." 

The distinction between paying members & everybody else means next to nothing, so how about some new terminology?  The folks who pay can be designated _TUG Members_.  Non-paying participants can be designated _TUG-BBS Members_. 

Meanwhile, new terminology or old terminology _mox nix_, officially signed-up "guests" should get the same participatory BBS access as the TUG Members.  What kind of host would TUG be if TUG treated its BBS "guests" as 2nd class citizens?  Besides that, some of the "guests" have lots more timeshare savvy than some of the TUG members.  The knowledge, experience, & insights of those folks are a big part of what makes TUG-BBS valuable.  

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## JLB (Jul 23, 2007)

Personally, I like _Guest_.  I like being someone's _guest_, and I like having _guests_, being a _host_. There is nothing derogatory about it whatsoever.  In the vacation industry, the _guest_ is what it's all about.

guest  
–noun 1. a person who spends some time at another person's home in some social activity, as a visit, dinner, or party.  
2. a person who receives the hospitality of a club, a city, or the like.  
3. a person who patronizes a hotel, restaurant, etc., for the lodging, food, or entertainment it provides.  
4. an often well-known person invited to participate or perform in a regular program, series, etc., as a substitute for a regular member or as a special attraction.  

FWIW, as has been explained, this is Bill Roger's website, and we all _guests_ here.


----------



## JLB (Jul 23, 2007)

Interestingly, there was a time when there might have been some merit to this being a closed, member's-only site.  There was a certain amount of honor among users, and we were able to accomplish some things through open sharing, take some advantages that we could not on our own, separately.

In other words, there was some merit to keeping our discussions from prying eyes, to having it be by paying members only (which it never was).  My Crystal Ball once commented about it, about how he did not mind that we were able to exploits some loopholes through our private conversations, and that this should be a private site, although it would lose him if it was.

But, alas, that was in the last decade, long ago, and the honor that it took to accomplish things that we did is long gone.

Actually, here's his words: _"It is great to have a secret society of people to exploit looples I am all for that. . . i think tug should be private by paying only of course you might lose me but, your secrets would be shared with the group you wish..."_


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 23, 2007)

"guest" is just the default label for someone on this BBS via the software.

Its not some term we picked specifically to insult or belittle anyone.

I would imagine that the term could be changed to just about anything...however the functionality would still be the same....(tis a doug question)

IMO most people dont even notice(or care) until a similar thread pops up every few months =)


----------



## Bill4728 (Jul 23, 2007)

No one needs to pay to be a TUG member!!  You can summit a review of a TS resort and you will recieve a FREE TUG membership.  link to thread  

So there is no excuse for you long time members ( now guests) not to summit a review and get your free membership.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jul 23, 2007)

Blakidebill said:


> I think all guests should be limited to say 100 postings. If they should want to make a posting after that they should be required to join TUG. For all the valuable information they gather they should be happy to fork over the membership fee. JMO



Almost no one with >100 posts is still just asking questions. By that time most are also giving valuable information to this community. As seen by the many valuable posting by the guests on this thread. (JLB, Conch Man & Geekette)

Welcome all guests to TUG BBS


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 23, 2007)

Bill4728 said:


> No one needs to pay to be a TUG member!!  You can summit a review of a TS resort and you will recieve a FREE TUG membership.  link to thread
> 
> So there is no excuse for you long time members ( now guests) not to summit a review and get your free membership.



Well thats kinda true...you have to pay to JOIN originally.

however after that...you shouldnt ever have to pay to renew as long as you contribute!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 23, 2007)

TUG Improvements! said:


> Well thats kinda true...you have to pay to JOIN originally.
> 
> however after that...you shouldnt ever have to pay to renew as long as you contribute!



I am relieved!  I joined again (my membership expired ) to be able to submit my two reviews to get another year free.  I saw Bill's post and I thought, "Hey, you mean I didn't need to join again to submit my reviews."  At least I didn't waste $10.


----------



## JLB (Jul 24, 2007)

Must be a new policy   since I have several reviews in Reviews.  

As I recall, that policy was instituted because the _members-only _policy discouraged contributions.  Folks felt, "If I can't see them, why should I submit them?"

Which I guess is true for some on this thread, that we can't access our own reviews.  Actually, that is OK, since we tend to know what we said.  

Oh well, gotta head to the golf course, and play a 16-year-old in match play.  If he beats me, which is likely, that will be one more thing out of the way.  

i before e except after c





Bill4728 said:


> No one needs to pay to be a TUG member!!  You can summit a review of a TS resort and you will recieve a FREE TUG membership.  link to thread
> 
> So there is no excuse for you long time members ( now guests) not to summit a review and get your free membership.


----------



## The Conch Man (Jul 24, 2007)

Bill ~~

Thanks so much for your reply to this post ~~ I think that's the 1st time someone from Tug has welcome us "Guest(s)" based on this subject matter ~~ As most of you know that I & some others here were "Tug" members from many years ago but we all have our reasons for not payin any $$$ on the net ~~ Geek explain that very well ~~ Brian ~~ I also want to thank you for your reply(s) as well ~~ I no longer value the reviews cause we don't use timeshares any more but that's not the real reason ~~ I can find a lot of stuff on the net to give my wife & I a good review of certain timeshares ifin we want to ~~ Plus the many members here over the years that help in any way they can to answer someone question ~~

Some people just don't understand us "old" people I guess ~~     Shela ~~ I would answer your question but I think some of your words didn't need to be posted here ~~ Not mad at ya ~~ Think there were enough explanations on this subject by lots of good folks ~~ 




Bill4728 said:


> Almost no one with >100 posts is still just asking questions. By that time most are also giving valuable information to this community. As seen by the many valuable posting by the guests on this thread. (JLB, Conch Man & Geekette)
> 
> Welcome all guests to TUG BBS


----------



## johnmfaeth (Jul 24, 2007)

I have come to the conclusion that as humans we often waste time worrying about other people's business which is no of our own.

With the exception of Bill Rogers, who owns this website and therefore sets policy, no one has the right to judge others for being members or not.

Worry about yourself...either pay, do a review, or be a guest...how does that affect me?... IT DOESN'T....


----------



## JLB (Jul 25, 2007)

My wife and I went nearly 50 years without ever encountering this problem, meddling, judgemental, bigoted, rigid-thinking folks with too much time on their hands for their own good.  We have always been live-and-let-live people, part of the hippie generation that rubbed off on some Boomers, but not many just a few years older.

I guess the odds caught up with us because the last 5-10 years we have had the unfortunate experience of running into an overabundance of exactly that type of person, both in our real and virtual life.  Most of the folks around us on the lake are of that few years older generation, and they are much more rigid in the way they view others than we are (or they are just pickled from too much daily alcohol for too long  )

Having reconsidered my alcohol comment, it strikes me that some we know who frequent the drink have mellowed, rather than pickled.  

Folks say, "Just ignore them," but it's hard to ignore people who are constantly there, constantly demanding that you be like them, or move on.

Can some people not recall the encouragement they received when they were growing up, to be themselves, to do the things that make them happy, and to ignore those who are sadly stuck in a judgemental world?  But, perhaps their generation did not receive the encouragement ours did, so their fate was doomed early on.

But there is hope.  This year I have found an abundance of caring, open people and, although I am still in the process of doing what needs to be done to shed the hateful people, I realize that there are still some warm and friendly folks out there, folks who appreciate others for what they are, without labeling.



johnmfaeth said:


> I have come to the conclusion that as humans we often waste time worrying about other people's business which is no of our own.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 25, 2007)

*You Talking To Me ?*




johnmfaeth said:


> I have come to the conclusion that as humans we often waste time worrying about other people's business which is no of our own.


It's way less effort to point a finger at somebody else than to clean up my own act. 

For example (as George Carlin put it), my junk is _stuff_ -- your stuff is _junk_. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## lawren2 (Aug 2, 2007)

Bill4728 said:


> No one needs to pay to be a TUG member!!  You can summit a review of a TS resort and you will recieve a FREE TUG membership.  link to thread
> 
> So there is no excuse for you long time members ( now guests) not to summit a review and get your free membership.



Interesting. Brian even suggested that would be fine. This was prior to my "downgrade" from member. I offered to do that. Even e-mailed the forum review moderator and never heard anything back.

I'm cool with guest. I usually only post where I can add value. Of course that is worth what anyone pays for it.


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 2, 2007)

lawren2 said:


> Interesting. Brian even suggested that would be fine. This was prior to my "downgrade" from member. I offered to do that. Even e-mailed the forum review moderator and never heard anything back.




offered to do what?  who did you email?


----------



## JudyS (Aug 2, 2007)

Blakidebill said:


> I think all guests should be limited to say 100 postings. If they should want to make a posting after that they should be required to join TUG. For all the valuable information they gather they should be happy to fork over the membership fee. JMO


I disagree.  The real value here is in the information that participants provide, not the membership fee. Some of the most knowledgable participants here are not TUG members. I don't want them to stop posting. Guests also generate advertising revenue; they are not a burden on paying TUG members.

If someone posts a lot here, then why don't they become a member?  Usually, it's a matter of principle. Some, like Geekette, are simply opposed to paying for any internet content. Also, you should be aware that Bill Rogers has stated that TUG is an income generating site for his family. Some people don't like that and therefore won't pay to join, although I think it's OK as long as people are aware of it.  

The norm on the internet is that "users' groups" and other information forums are free, although many accept donations in some form or another.  TUG actually restricts more content to paying members only than most other internet information forums do.


----------



## lawren2 (Aug 2, 2007)

TUG Improvements! said:


> offered to do what?  who did you email?




Offered my reviews for the membership in trade for a membership extension.
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=46469

I had a review for NJ, MD and Florida and e-mailed those moderators in charge.


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 2, 2007)

Well if you are an existing member...there is no reason to ask for anything...you can simply submit the reviews and I will happily extend your membership.


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 2, 2007)

JudyS said:


> TUG actually restricts more content to paying members only than most other internet information forums do.




This is just not true.

The TUGBBS...and 99% of the information on the regular tug websites are free and open to the public.

The only thing paying members have access to that the general public does not are the ratings/reviews (perm swap/sales db/trade test)...and the sightings board.

Not only that but we provide a way to not ever pay for those items once you become a member ever again.  If you chose to view those items and not contribute...well then you should offer an alternative support method (payment).

I dont see that as "restricting content"

The argument in this thread is a dead issue...john q public will always be welcome on the TUGBBS forums at no charge....TUG member or not.


----------



## lawren2 (Aug 2, 2007)

TUG Improvements! said:


> Well if you are an existing member...there is no reason to ask for anything...you can simply submit the reviews and I will happily extend your membership.



at that point I was

Really it is no big deal. My main contribution was and continues to be sightings and exchanging. I'm the best of the best at RCI. Oooops those are paying member sections here aren't they?

I'm fine with being a guest. But don't cut me off at 100 posts as the OP suggests. 

Signed 
Jane Q Public


----------



## JudyS (Aug 2, 2007)

JudyS said:


> ...The norm on the internet is that "users' groups" and other information forums are free, although many accept donations in some form or another.  TUG actually restricts more content to paying members only than most other internet information forums do.





TUG Improvements! said:


> This is just not true.
> 
> The TUGBBS...and 99% of the information on the regular tug websites are free and open to the public.
> 
> ...


Brian, I'm glad that the TUG BBS welcomes non-members.

I wasn't saying that TUG had *too much* content that could only be seen by paying members, just that other sites I'm familiar with have *even less*.

The Disney Information Station (home of the DISboards) has a small discussion board that's just for paying sponsors, but hardly anyone ever uses it.  I don't think Flyertalk has any areas that require payment to access.  TS4MS doesn't have any areas that require payment, although some require a certain number of posts *or *being a paying sponsor.  I don't think Betterbidding or Biddingfortravel have any areas that require payment.  I don't think Cruisecritic accepts contributions from members. I also belong to about 30 Yahoo groups, many of them travel-related, and none of them accept contributions.  I proposed accepting contributions on a big (10,000 member plus) Yahoo Group that I used to moderate, but the other moderators decided against it. 

I didn't intend my comment as criticism of TUG.  The Original Poster seemed to think that paying members should get some extra benefits on TUG; my point was that they already do.  On other sites that I'm familiar with, paying sponsors typically just get an icon next to their names, if that. 

As for "restricted content," all I meant by that term was that some content can only be accessed by paying members.  It was the only term I could think of.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 2, 2007)

*Great suggestion*



AwayWeGo said:


> Shucks, TUG-BBS "guests" are no such thing -- they're regular, signed-up members of TUG-BBS.
> 
> Folks who pay the nominal fee to join TUG still have to go through the same TUG-BBS sign-up process as the "guests."
> 
> ...



What a brilliant suggestion for the elitists amongst us.

Shucks, the way some people are talking, I wish I had never submitted any resort reviews now that I'm a mere "guest".

The reality is that this is an internet bbs. You have got to be dreaming if you think people should pay just to post on an internet forum. Sure, pay to support a site if you want or to access special features provided by the host of a site, but when those very features are provided by the members for free to the site, why the heck should anyone even pay for that? Flyertalk is a prime example of the way it should work. Randy does not provide much of the fountain of knowledge so he doesn't make people pay to have access to info provided by other members. Fair and simple.

My reviews that I submitted to TUG over the years are only available to TUG paying members. So TUG is making money from my reviews. Think about that.

#Even when I was a paying member I felt this way, so it's not coloured by my current guest status. I find it interesting that people who paid a membership fee for privileges other than the BBS would now *begrudge *the general public from using the BBS which has always been for free. Didn't you understand from the beginning that you were not paying for the BBS access but for access to the Reviews and Sightings, which by the way have also been contributed by some "guests"???? If so, why be so negative now?


----------



## tonyg (Aug 2, 2007)

It has always been guest and member as far back as I remember. And there have always been a few who didn't treat guests as first class participants.


----------



## andyrewne (Aug 2, 2007)

Perhaps I'm a bit naive and somewhat old fashioned, but I think $15.00 for a year is about as cheap as you can get for the advice I've received since I found this board two months ago... and I haven't yet even purchased a timeshare. 

I think its a bit akin to listening to the street musician for half an hour, but then walking away as they start to pass around the hat.


----------



## Courts (Aug 2, 2007)

I think everyone is missing the point here. I own two websites and it is not cheap to have AND operate. 

Yes you see "free" websites, but they are like the "free" so called newspapers with tons of advertising. 

Notice any advertising on TUG? 
Only in the "classified" section.

I guess most people do not notice all the ads on the "free" forum sites. 

I am NOT advocating any restrictions on the "Guests", just want to make everyone aware of the time and costs involved in this undertaking. 

You can't get a pizza delivered in my area for less than $15.00.

I think TUG is by far the best "bang for the buck" for anything, anyplace at anytime.

Next time you see a free site take notice of all the ads.

I want to thank all the Mods and Admin for doing such a great job.  


.


----------



## shagnut (Aug 2, 2007)

I still say guest as I've not taken the time to figure out how to be a member altho I think I've earned lifetime membership.   I might work on this this weekend. Don't feel bad, I'm a moderator over yonder, and I can't cut & paste!! That's another thing I'd like to master this year.  shaggy


----------



## Dave M (Aug 3, 2007)

Leslie -

When you log into the BBS, you should see a bright red message under the log-in section. The first paragraph explains why you are shown as "Guest" (because you have an outdated membership code word in your profile) and the second paragraph has a "Click Here" link for instructions to fix it.


----------



## Carol C (Aug 3, 2007)

JLB said:


> Interestingly, there was a time when there might have been some merit to this being a closed, member's-only site.  There was a certain amount of honor among users, and we were able to accomplish some things through open sharing, take some advantages that we could not on our own, separately.
> 
> In other words, there was some merit to keeping our discussions from prying eyes, to having it be by paying members only (which it never was).  My Crystal Ball once commented about it, about how he did not mind that we were able to exploits some loopholes through our private conversations, and that this should be a private site, although it would lose him if it was.
> 
> ...



That's why some of us have had secret handshake societies via Yahoo groups. :ignore:


----------



## JLB (Aug 3, 2007)

Yeah, and how well did that go!!!  :rofl:  You know, when the meddlers meddled.   

I'm not going to re-hash old hash, hash the new re-hashers could never relate to, but what would really be great, content-wise, knowledge-wise is to have a site (free/pay-the-site/pay-the-users/anything) made up of the veteran timeshare folks who no longer contribute anywhere.

In this thread, some see one side, some see the other side, some see both sides.



Carol C said:


> That's why some of us have had secret handshake societies via Yahoo groups. :ignore:


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 3, 2007)

JudyS said:


> Brian, I'm glad that the TUG BBS welcomes non-members.
> 
> I wasn't saying that TUG had *too much* content that could only be seen by paying members, just that other sites I'm familiar with have *even less*.
> 
> ...




I am sure we could find a way to remove the sightings board from the BBS and make it a completely separate member only area to make 100% of the BBS free and open to the public....however its just convenient to put it here on the BBS and really not worth the effort given the situation.

We are talking about what...2200 out of 250,000 posts  less than 1% of the content of the TUGBBS is restricted to members only.

Some of the other sites you mention ask for donations dont they?  We dont and never will....you are welcome to use the TUGBBS completely free of charge...and will be able to do so forever completely complimentary from TUG.  TUG incurs 100% of the costs of running this board and always will...without asking for one single dime from its participants.

The vast majority of BBS users are not TUG members...and that is just fine as this forum is setup to help the timeshare community plain and simple.  If you choose to participate on the forums without becoming at TUG member...thats great...you are still participating.  If you choose to become a TUG member to access the other sections of TUG not open to the public...well thats great too!  If you choose to contribute to those sections, well then you wont have to pay for your membership renewals ever again.  We give you the option to do whatever you choose!

If anyone disagrees with this...well thats certainly your right and we encourage healthy debate and alternate points of view here and you are welcome to them.

They dont however change the facts of the situation as far as I am concerned.

=)


----------



## The Conch Man (Aug 3, 2007)

Brian ~~

I have always accepted your definition as well as Doug's & Dave's for why there are guests here ~~ I'm pretty sure most of us that were guests now & have been for a very long time were members awhile back ~~ I mean years ago ~~

So as a suggestion maybe to keep the new "members" with only a few posts postin these comments bout "guests" ~~ There should be a sticky or somethin sayin not to post these type of comments ~~ Some of us get a little excited when posts like this one gets on the boards cause we aren't members but they know nothin bout us & how long we've been here ~~ All you guys are right here when then stuff comes out & y'all explain the situation but the "OP" is never heard of again ~~ "JMHOO" ~~ Thanks again for all the help explainin the situation again ~~


----------



## Htoo0 (Aug 3, 2007)

I was a guest for some time and still only use the BBS (although that could change sometime). However, I'm able to afford the membership cost and decided to join as I know there are expenses and effort put into running something like this so it's my way of saying *thanks* for the almost daily entertainment. But I have no problems with those who remain (or have become) guests. So maybe we could all just quit responding to such threads and let them die a natural death?  (I'm done now-Bye)


----------



## tonyg (Aug 4, 2007)

Perhaps you missed the banner ads on the TUG homepage. 


Courts said:


> ...
> Notice any advertising on TUG?
> Only in the "classified" section....


----------



## Courts (Aug 4, 2007)

tonyg said:


> Perhaps you missed the banner ads on the TUG homepage.



However there are *NO* ads on the *BBS*.  

Also, some "free" sites make you wade through popup ads just to sign in.

I do not know what TUG pays for their service, but I DO know some pay between $605.00 to $800.00 per month just for the server not including the software license.


.


----------



## falmouth3 (Aug 5, 2007)

We just got back from our vacation in Scotland and I was telling my DH over lunch that I had to get my review in and I mentioned that I'll get my membership extended.  He was surprised that  there was a membership fee.  I told him what membership costs and "el cheapo" even said that it was well worth the money for all the time I spend here.  

I've also learned so much from other Tuggers and their input really helped me plan our latest trip - and saved us much more than the membership fee.  Even so, except for my initial fee, I've been lucky enough to have my membership extended by writing reviews and having a relative join.

Sue


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 5, 2007)

tonyg said:


> Perhaps you missed the banner ads on the TUG homepage.



perhaps you missed the difference between www.tugbbs.com and www.tug2.net

There is zero advertising on the BBS....no popups...no banners...zip.


----------



## JudyS (Aug 5, 2007)

TUG Improvements! said:


> perhaps you missed the difference between www.tugbbs.com and www.tug2.net
> 
> There is zero advertising on the BBS....no popups...no banners...zip.


True, but Courts' original post said there was no advertising on TUG except for the classified section. He didn't say there was no advertising just on the BBS.

When it comes to donations, I understand that the BBS has a different URL and presumably runs on a different server (or servers) than the other parts of TUG, but in my mind, they are part of the same site. I don't really see a distinction between a BBS asking for donations and the site that sponsors the BBS asking for donations. As for whether other sites ask for donations, as I said in my last post, some that I belong to do, but many don't.

At any rate, the Original Poster seemed to feel that paying members didn't get enough for their $15, and my point was that paying TUG members get quite a bit (including a notation of their paying status next to their ID on the BBS, access to a valuable paid-only area of the BBS, and access to other valuable paid-only areas of TUG) whereas on the other travel sites I belong to, paying generally just gets you a notation next to your ID, or nothing at all. It wasn't intended as criticism, and I was extremely surprised that it seemed to be taken that way.


----------



## JLB (Aug 5, 2007)

I have done fundraising, and I have contributed to fund raising campaigns (who hasn't?), and it is customary, not at all inappropriate, to encourage contributions, especially when they are voluntary, by making contributors feel better in some way.

When I did fraternity fund raising, you can bet that every voluntary contributor got their name mentioned in everything that went out.

A couple years ago when I raised money to upgrade our road and turn it over to the county, which involved a significant chunk of change from 26 property owners, I wanted to put a sign at the beginning of the road thanking and listing the contributors.  By doing so, of course, I would have been insulting, m/l, those who did not contribute.  Each time they drove by the sign, or their friends/family/houseguests drove by the sign, there would be that insult, spoken or not, that they were deadbeat non-contributors, using the same road that others had provided, not at all unlike what motivated the OP here.

There were legitimate reasons why some did not contribute at all and some did not contribute the full share the_ committee_ had decided upon.  It was not my place to broadcast those reasons or to encourage ugliness in the neighborhood (there are others here more qualified to do that  ) at a time when we should be gratified by our accomplishment.

So I did not put up a sign, grinding salt into the wounds.  

Well, actually, I had to go to the commissioners and beg them to not charge us the increased cost of paving, because I didn't have the money.  They paved it at the old price and the commissioner closest to us called and told me to bring him $1.50 (laughing) when it was all over.    I did and he gave me a receipt!. 

I did send the contributors a certificate, which they could display in their home or however they wanted, which for all (but one) provided the warm and cuddly feeling I was after.

Because I had not burned any bridges, one of those who did not contribute decided to about a year later.  A full share.  I did the math and prepared 26 envelopes for him, putting the stamps on myself.  (I covered all the expenses of the road project myself).  He sent everyone a significant surprise.

A life lesson:  Even with that one/some had complaints, because they did not know that they had _covered_ this person's share originally, and some are suing us over another matter, one in which they feel *we* did not contribute a fair share to their pet project.

So, that is what life is all about.  There are nice people and there are not-so-nice people, ones who are never gratified, ones who are only concerned for themselves and what you have done for them lately, ones who are not happy unless everyone else thinks like them and acts like them.

That is life.  Get used to it.


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 5, 2007)

Its not criticism I am responding to...I am stating facts as it appears certain things are unclear.

I do not have time to spend my day going back and forth with people...which is why I do my best to state the truth and explain the situation.  If that comes off as blunt or short....well its truly all I really have time for here on the BBS.

Of course the TUGBBS is part of TUG...but its a free part...just like many other sections of TUG.  There is advertising on other free parts of TUG (advice section etc)...but not here on the BBS.

Yall can argue till you are blue in the face...it doesnt change the facts.

If you want to argue that even though tugbbs.com is hosted on its own server...and is a completely separate site...that its still the same...well thats just dandy.  I dont have a valid reply to that sort of argument.

I just really dont get it.

Its free to register here on this BBS...its free to post here on this BBS...we dont ask for a dime from anyone to participate here on this BBS.  Have always done so from day one...always will do so forever....yet some people still find a problem with it.

I suppose you truly can never make everyone happy.

Since this thread is going nowhere...and the answer to the original question has been answered many times....time to close.


----------

